# Авиация > До 1945 >  Компас "Aero" C какого самолета???

## Aeonn

Здраствуйте господа пилоты!!!! )) Прошу помощи.  Недели 2 назад мне приятель отдал компас который нашли вроде на меcте падения* Ju 88* A4.  Но судя по материалам которые я изучил это не немецкий компас.. и не русский.. 
Я знаю что в наших местах только вроде только этот _Ju88_ лежит и _Ил 4_ или _Пе 2_. Но латинская R ставит сомнения по поводу того что он мог стоять на русском самолете.. И маловат он для бомбера..не так ли??  Может ктонибудь помочь? Что за фирма *"Aero"*?
С каокого самолета этот компас?
Удивительно, но он все еще правилльно показывает направление.[/b]

----------


## timsz

> Но латинская R ставит сомнения по поводу того что он мог стоять на русском самолете.


В общем-то буква "Е" в слове "АЭРО" тоже настораживает. :)

----------


## игорь

сКОРЕЕ ВСЕГО ЭТО ЧЕШСКИЙ ДЕВАЙС
ФИРМА АЕRO
http://wunderwaffe.narod.ru/Magazine/AirWar/64/18.htm
не совсем в тему но упоминается завод Аеро и чешские приборы

----------


## Aeonn

> сКОРЕЕ ВСЕГО ЭТО ЧЕШСКИЙ ДЕВАЙС
> ФИРМА АЕRO
> http://wunderwaffe.narod.ru/Magazine/AirWar/64/18.htm
> не совсем в тему но упоминается завод Аеро и чешские приборы


Игорь спасибо.. Кое что о чехах в крыму я уже узнал. Но конкретно на каком самолете мог стоять ЭТОТ компас, хотелось бы узнать. О чешских как и о итальнских самолетах, о местах крушения ничего совершенно неизвестно. Выходит что лежит себе не сильно поврежденный самолет, (судя по компасу) неизвесной марки. О котором ничего неизвестно.
Хотелось бы знать конкретно на какие типы самолетов ставились такие компасы.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Рассуждая чисто теоретически можно предположить, что, поскольку в годы войны промышленность Чехии работала на Германию и в немецкой армии широко использовались чешские изделия (танки, автомобили, артиллерия и т.д), то использование чешских авиаприборов на немецких самолетах выглядит вполне логичным.

----------


## Aeonn

Дмитрий спасибо. Я тоже так предпологал. Но по поводу этого тоже сомнения.Тот Ju 88 врезался в горыв тумане на скорости не меньше 350 км/ч. Под углом. от левого крыла. От центроплана ничего еще в  42м не осталось. Остиался ли бы такой точный прибор невредимым почти?

----------


## игорь

присоединяюсь к Дмитрию
никто не говорит что это чешский самолет-это немецкий самолет с чешскими приборами
а этот прибор-аналог КИ-13 стоит обычно на козырьке приборной доски и поэтому вполне мог сохраниться
кстати как версия- а не могли быть такие приборы на советских машинах того периода??
еще ссылка на производство в Чехословакии германской техники
http://koapp.narod.ru/information/en...I/WW_II/FW.htm

----------


## Aeonn

Врядли бы немцы ставили на бомбардировщик компас с другимии обозначениями направленя. Тем более, что компас мал, около 70-80 мм в диаметре по вешнему краю вращающегося кольца.
 Может быть это быть с Sm 79b? Или другого итальянского? У нас таких тут было валом. Или с французкого МB.210 или Potez -63?

----------


## игорь

размер компаса вполне обычный и никак не зависит от размера самолета
и если чехи делали Фокке- Вульфы то почему не ставить приборы на Юнкерс 
узкая спецификация производства понимашь :P

----------


## Aeonn

> размер компаса вполне обычный и никак не зависит от размера самолета
> и если чехи делали Фокке- Вульфы то почему не ставить приборы на Юнкерс 
> узкая спецификация производства понимашь :P


Чехи и двигателя для мессеров делали на "шкоде". Это понятно)
Но насколько мне известно, компасы внешне схожие на Bf 109 и He 111 были разные по размеру. Соответственно у Хейнкеля больше. FK38 vs FK34. Врядли на *Ju* и на *He* ставили разные типы компасов. Судя по фото копитов в интернете, компасы этих двух бомберов (He 111 и Ju 88) похожи. Но не такие как тот что у меня

----------


## timsz

"Но есть однако же еще предположение"

Тыкать мышой сюда

----------


## игорь

японский самолет в Крыму-это круто

----------


## timsz

А на немецких японская авионика не могла ставиться?

Хотя, конечно, чешская более вероятна. 

Инетересно, нигде нет картинки, какой тогда был у нее логотип?

----------


## Aeonn

Нет, ну по японским это не серьезно. И не похож даже. Чехи вероятны. Но врядли он выжил после крушения. Поверю если найду тому подтверждение.  Может всетаки с итальянских или французких?

----------


## An-Z

А  может он падал в заводской упаковке? Т.е. самолёт вполне мог быть и транспортным.. Приятель  его скручивал откуда то или так нашёл.. в обломках самолёта? На облмки бы поглядеть, тогда было бы проще определить, что за самолёт.

----------


## Aeonn

Что траснпортник эт вряд ли. На компасе еще по словам был тонкий помятый алюминевый кожух. Что скручивали с панели это тоже вряд ли. Разве что панель отдельно валялась где-то. Кобломкам *Ju 88* обязательно схожу. То что это обломки именно *Ju 88 A4* подтверждено не мной, а более компетентными людьми, а именно поисковиками. Но по словам очевидцев, сейчас там осталось только одно бронированое кресло пилота и одна стойка шасси.
Такой компас нигде в инете не встречаеться. Точно ничего неизвестно. Подтвердить бы хотя бы одну из версий. Фотку кокпита или такого же компаса.

----------


## Aeonn

Вот похоже решение этого вопроса. До сих пор есть чешская фирма AERO Vodochody. http://www.aero.cz/main.php?pageid=21 логотип очень похож. Только вот наверное это был не юнкерс а ФВ 189 наверное.. 
Поскольку они (AERO) фоккеров производили. А самолет в горах двухмоторный... 
О чисто чешских самолетах над Крымом я вообще ничего не слыхал. Написал в Аэро письмо с фотками компаса, спросил их ли это.  Если кому  интересно, я могу потом написать что они мне ответили (если ответят конечно:).

Еще не к этой теме. Есть скан с газеты "Правда" за 1974 год. Статья "Америка  понит Чкалова" о местах где он осановился и о людях что его встречали. Могу выложить.

----------


## Marek_W_Pilat

Privet !
Posmotrite zdes'
http://www.cockpitinstrumente.de

S uvazheniyem,
Marek

----------


## игорь

Хе-162 :shock: 
посмотрите в ссылке Марека  =виды панелей=

----------


## Aeonn

> Privet !
> Posmotrite zdes'
> http://www.cockpitinstrumente.de
> 
> S uvazheniyem,
> Marek


Марек  Спасибо большое. Этот сайт изучил уже. Нашел еще несколко похожих сайтов. Но таких приборов нет.
Игорю.
Хе, один he 162 в Ялте в феврале 1945 года смог бы кардинально изменить ситуацию в мире)))
Такие типы компасов как на He 162 http://www.cockpitinstrumente.de/ins...talogMenue.htm были типовыми и с 1939 года ставились на большинство нем. самолетов. В том числе на Ju 87 и Ju 52.
Этот Fl.23233 F&#252;herkompass 1939 и мой Aero похожи по размерам, но отличие в кольце направления и в окошке направления.  Возможно, только что Aero заменял этот Fl.23233 F&#252;herkompass.

----------


## Aeonn

Вчера, с фирмы AERO Vodochody a.s http://www.aero.cz/main.php?pageid=2,  которая ранне называлась AERO,  в ответ на мой запрос ответили что таких компасов они не выпускали и такого логотипа не использовали....
Загадка... С чего же ОН????

----------


## Aeonn

Продолжение истории. На немецком форуме мне  утверждают что это компас с Mig 15, Mig 17... Мне что-то не верится. Может ли кто это опровергнуть? 
Еще вариант, что мой компасс с румынского IAR-80. http://ww2db.com/image.php?image_id=2393 Похож. Знаком ли кто с IAR-80 более близко? Не по Ил2штурмовик?
Румыны применяли эти самолеты у нас. И часто, из -за схожести, наши летчики их припимали за ФВ 190.

----------

